# Lily's life!



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Here are some photos of lily's life in Sunny Singapore, Enjoy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's so pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Pardon the bad quality (they're all taken from the camera i use to monitor her), but look at what happens when there is no one home!!!! She gleefully messes up my bed and makes herself comfortable.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's hilarious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Lily is so pretty! And of course she sleeps in your bed while you are gone...a pretty girl needs her beauty sleep. Lol. She's so funny


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Lily is adorable and it looks like she has lots of golden friends  . Are you sure it YOUR bed??? I think Lily thinks it HER bed


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

haha yes she does think it's her bed! she occupies way more space than me anyways!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's adorable!.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Lily is gorgeous! So cute on HER bed!


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

She looks so happy!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm bringing lily for a little GR gathering tomorrow! Will post pics of some Singapore golden retrievers!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Photos from a group walk session!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe luck Lily  She must have had so much fun with her friends


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

How fun! That is a lot of goldens!!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'll post pics of lily periodically! Come back here to watch her grow with me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ffcmm said:


> Pardon the bad quality (they're all taken from the camera i use to monitor her), but look at what happens when there is no one home!!!! She gleefully messes up my bed and makes herself comfortable.


She's so pretty, and quite the pampered diva!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Lily is such a pretty girl. She has so many golden friends!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Had a golden gathering today, 10 goldens wrestling And tumbling about, lily is exhausted! 

















Some other random pictures of my girl 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Oops duplicated photos! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lily's such a pretty girl, great pictures. 
What a great group of Goldens in Singapore, the meet-up looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------

